# Styling Boys Hair



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

Moms of boys do you spike and style hair,or just let it go messy?

The moms that style do you use hairspray or gel?

Random question just wondering if I should be using gel in their hair


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I used gel in my older son's hair for the longest time (like from age 2 to age 6), but now he's growing it out some, so it's not short enough to do the spikey thing anymore. I never noticed any problems from using it. Obviously don't get it in his eyes, but I can't imagine that it's dangerous in any other way.

My younger son is asthmatic-ish, so we don't use any scented products on him, plus he has longish shaggy hair, so again, not short enough for the spikey look.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Umm ds is lucky to get his hair brushed 2-3x a week. His hair is medium short. He doesn't want a spikey look. He doesn't want it long. It falls naturally in a decent style when I cut it properly.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

My son has a Maddox Jolie-Pitt style of haircut. Like shaved sides with a little faux hawk down the middle that I put gel in and kind of do it up. I like to use American Crew because it doesnt get crispy and it doesnt leave a residue on his hair.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

My DS has VERY curly blonde hair, which tends to friz up, so we DO wet it every morning, and spray a little California Baby detangle spray in it, then "finger style" it, to make the curls more "defined", and out of his eyes. They will stay tight like that with the california baby. Usually by the end of the day, the back has frizzed out, so we tend to keep the back shorter, and the top/front longer (because the curls are so positively gorgeous!).









Don't know how long he'll let me do this before he asks for an ultra short cut (the way his dad cuts his own very curly hair)... so for now, I enjoy the curls & take lots of photos.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

the only time my boys have the spikey hair is right after it's cut. We give baths at night and it dries naturally. if they ever wanted it, I'd do it- but since they don't seem to care, I'm not going to mess with it.


----------



## mom2jasper (Dec 5, 2004)

Ks mama, I am glad I stumbled across this post, my 1 year old son has very curly hair too with the same frizz problem in the back and I was just about to buy the California Baby spray but put it back to buy a Kiss My Face one that was cheaper (and I hate it). I think now I'll have to go back and get it. We never brush his hair, or comb it except in the bathtub with conditioner on.

My older son has straight hair we get it cut fairly short and then let it grow until it's shaggy and start again, about 3-4 haircuts a year. I like it short, I like it longer, and I like the in-between. He has great hair. No styling products for him


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We (we meaning dh mainly) do sometimes use gel, but its rare. My oldest has the long shag thing going and his hair is like mine and does whatever it wants no matter what you do with it. So gel doesn't make a huge difference. I just comb it and wet down any stick ups and he's good to go. My youngest has long hair and I just comb it out.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Sometimes I put gel or mousse in after 8 yo DS washes his medium length hair. Other than that, I'm lucky if he brushes it. If it's sticking up really funny in the morning, sometimes I can convince him to let me use a straightener on it to get it to lie down.

DS 4 has really short hair and I'll spike it up with gel if he asks me to. But I don't usually put gel in.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

...but seriously, DS has wavy hair so I just let it do it's thing. Most of the time it looks pretty good. If we brush it it tends to straighten out (because it's fine) and then it looks really uneven.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2jasper* 
Ks mama, I am glad I stumbled across this post, my 1 year old son has very curly hair too with the same frizz problem in the back and I was just about to buy the California Baby spray but put it back to buy a Kiss My Face one that was cheaper (and I hate it). I think now I'll have to go back and get it. We never brush his hair, or comb it except in the bathtub with conditioner on.

Yes! We've had some luck with putting conditioner on in the shower & combing through... and then not rinsing all the way - we use the California Baby conditioner too. My daughter has super straight hair (go figure!), and the C.B. spray works well for her too. I also CAN'T STAND the kiss my face spray - smells SO strongly... and usually LIKE their products. I actually returned it to the store.

I hated having to cut the back of DS' hair because it was so sweet with ringlets at his neck... but its so much more manageable now that the back/sides are shorter, and the curls on the top stay curled most of the day...
We just use a little water on his hair w/our fingers to get the curls untangled through the day, if necessary (like after his nap).


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

We have a more traditional cut for DS - it suits him. I do try to use mousse in it after every shower since he's in school now. It lays a little nicer plus I had a school nurse tell me once that if a person uses "product" of any kind in their hair, they're less likely to get lice as the bugs don't like it. LOL that sold me on the spot!

K.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

DH and I are both big product users, but at this point it is only if DS is in the bathroom when DH is getting ready and asks for some in his hair that he gets it. We're another rarely even comb his hair, it really doesn't need it.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2jasper* 
My older son has straight hair we get it cut fairly short and then let it grow until it's shaggy and start again, about 3-4 haircuts a year. I like it short, I like it longer, and I like the in-between. He has great hair. No styling products for him

Ditto.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Nah, I like the little-boy look, with no hair goo.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

When we go out sometimes I style it a bit, just dampen it down then brush in some gel/texturizer. He has nice thick straight hair.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

DS has a little faux hawk that we use something like gel for. "Hair glue" seems like such a strong term for it, but it is something that holds the spike up without making it too crispy.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

my 9 year old son has a very "zac efron" from "high school musical" haircut.

like this.

very shaggy and longer length.....and he LOVES it. no styling needed as it dries like it's supposed to. i take him to my hair stylist to have it done and she does an amazing job. a good cut makes it possible to get the look without using product in my experience.


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

Nope, no products. The boys don't seem to care how their hair looks, or how it's cut. So they just have a 'typical' short boy hair cut.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS has very straight that I love to have long and shaggy- we don't use anything in it except water in the morning so it doesn't stick out all over. I let it grow out until DH can't take it anymore and he gives him a high and tight.


----------

